
Let's Talk Password Hashing - Spydar007
https://pthree.org/2016/06/28/lets-talk-password-hashing/
======
AKPWebDesign
"Do not hash passwords with: ... 10\. Plaintext"

It's a shame that sites still do this.

~~~
jsterj
A shame, definitely. It's unbelievable really. We've known how to properly
hash and store passwords for years, the information is readily available, yet
these big name companies still have these poor practices in place.

